# Advice please??!!!?



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi girls

I have reached a plateau in my training.

I have been training since Feb 06. I have been working on tone and muscle definition. I am really pleased with the results, but want to move on and want more definition now. I do HIT training twice a week, working legs, arms and core as well as cardio on either the treadmill or xtrainer. The rest of the week I work out at home doing core, weights and pilates.

I also take supplements, calcium, glucosamine sulphate and my favorite Eph 25.

Because I had my thyroid removed in June, I now have to take levothyroxine - FOREVER. I am still taking the Eph 25, but I know I am going to have to stop sooner or later because of the risks. Does anyone know of a good substitute for the ephedrine, something that will continue to aid my weight loss and enhance my training??

I am 38, I am 5'8" and weigh 10st 4 (on a good day!). I also need any tips on protein supplements eg. drinks, meal replacements etc, which ones are good for after training. (Sometimes the thyroid replacements make me lose my appetite, so I am opting for dreaded slimfast drinks and I obviously need something containing more protein to replace these).

Cheers me dears!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

yohimbe

i wouldn't like to recommend a dose for a female as i'm not sure.

i use ON whey gold standard, cheap and tasty, I also use Extreme's MRPs.

Nick


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

hi bosubelle

welcome to the forum

i think the first thing would be to get rid of the slimfast shakes and replace them with a good protein shake one will only protein in no added carbs. Extreme protein is my choice make them thick they fill you up and gives you something sweet.

you sound like you know what your doing with the training side on things..

my advice with the fat burners is to cycle on and off these, however there is nothing really to compare to ef for helping you burn fat apart from a clean diet, fat burners are only a aid and shouldnt be relied upon.

what you diet like at the moment?

xx


----------

